# What paphiopedilum hybrid is this



## jeroenarends (Oct 1, 2009)

I have this hybrid and i dont know the parents.
On the picture there is only one flower.
Originaly there were 3 folower buts (two fell off dont know why i think the open window nearby)

I would like to know what are the parents used for this hybrid?

Thank you


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 1, 2009)

jeroenarends said:


> I have this hybrid and i dont know the parents.
> On the picture there is only one flower.
> Originaly there were 3 folower buts (two fell off dont know why i think the open window nearby)
> 
> ...



Possibly Paph Honey (philippinense x primulinum), but this is a variable hybrid and there are several similar ones so it may not be possible to be sure.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 1, 2009)

PaphMadMan said:


> Possibly Paph Honey (philippinense x primulinum), but this is a variable hybrid and there are several similar ones so it may not be possible to be sure.


I agree! Definitely a cochlo hybrid, but there's no way to be absolutely sure. Do you like it? Then does it really make a difference? You name it whatever you like!:clap:


----------



## Ernie (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks like Honey to me too. 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Could be Honey. But one of the other Cochio's could be a parent. Since they are all similar, their hybrids tend to be similar, also.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 1, 2009)

I vote for Honey too!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 1, 2009)

I say Honey...


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 1, 2009)

other hybrids are also possible such as paph judge philip. Mine is in bloom right now.


----------



## jeroenarends (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi,

thank you all for the information.
I am happy that i know its name and parants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2009)

jeroenarends said:


> Hi,
> 
> thank you all for the information.
> I am happy that i know its name and parants.



I don't think I would be that certain...


----------

